# The Lost World



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 15, 2002)

Does anyone here watch Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's The Lost World?

I missed almost a entire season which leaves me asking questions like: Where's Malone? and Who's this new Future Girl? Can someone fill me in or give me a site link where I can get some good episode reviews?


----------



## ZachWZ (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm a huge fan of this show.  Go to www.SciFiFandom.com they have a board that will proide answears.

ZachWZ


----------



## keltikkitty (Nov 21, 2002)

I used to watch the show but IMHO, I think it's gone down the drain just a bit since the "future girl" got in it and Veronica got out of it.  I don't think it has the umph it had before with the original or semi orginial cast.  (I liked the second malone)

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## warstarcerberus (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lonewolf89 _
> *Does anyone here watch Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's The Lost World?
> 
> I missed almost a entire season which leaves me asking questions like: Where's Malone? and Who's this new Future Girl? Can someone fill me in or give me a site link where I can get some good episode reviews? *


 best show takeoff of land of the lost ever


----------

